# Been in Spain for 7 years. I am an English teacher but I can only get work for about 6 months a year & then I am on the breadline. I am 68.



## omanunderarabianskie (4 mo ago)

HI,
I am an Irish expat, an English Teacher. I get occasional contract work, about 6 months a year, because I am so old. I have a Social Security Number and when I am working I pay contributions when I work. However when I am not working I am financially in dire straits. 
I live in Castellon and here nobody speaks English and when I went to the SEPE office they were very rude and told me to leave and that I was entitled to nothing. But other people have told me that I am entitled. Does anyone know the answer to my problem, am or am I not entitled to Unemployment benefit or Social Security? Also my Spanish is very limited. Does anyone out there know anyone in or near Castellon who could help me out re this matter, language, eligibility etc. Of course I would be willing to pay an agency or individual.
Thank you for listening to me,
All the best,
Patrick Rory


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Do you not get state pension from Ireland ? As a teacher you should now get a fixed contract discontinuo if you work for the same school for more than a year. This means that whilst you won't get paro you will have work available. You should also check your contributions, however by the sounds of it you probably have been paid a certain amount in cash meaning you might not have contributed sufficiently. Surely you have checked all this out after 7 years? Bear in mind though that benefits in spain are contribution based and are not indefinite. Going back to first question if you don't get a pension from Ireland at 68 you are not going to get one from Spain as you need a minimum of 15 years full contributions!!


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

You need twelve contributing months to social security to be entitled to unemployment benefit (paro) but they can be spread over multiple years, so you should easily have achieved this in 7 years if you were legitimately employed (!). I'd advise getting hold of your work history to see what you have been registered as and being paying in ('informe de vida laboral'). The document can be downloaded here with a phone number or you can get it from the social security office. If all is well, then next time your work finishes, you must meet the deadlines to register as unemployed and subsequently apply for the paro.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

alpinist said:


> You need twelve contributing months to social security to be entitled to unemployment benefit (paro) but they can be spread over multiple years, so you should easily have achieved this in 7 years if you were legitimately employed (!).


Are you sure that someone over the official retirement age is entitled to unemployment benefits?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sunshine* said:


> Are you sure that someone over the official retirement age is entitled to unemployment benefits?


I wasn't but it seems you can. The first sentence here says your rights to paro disappear on reaching retirement age, but then it goes on to explain all the conditions where you can keep claiming. ¿Seguiré cobrando el paro al cumplir la edad para jubilarme? | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal (sepe.es)


----------

